# How are currency fluctuations effecting your income?



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

The vast majority of expats moving to Australia will likely have some form of income and/or assets which are valued in a currency other than the Australian Dollar.

How are fluctuations in the currency markets impacting your income and how do you handle your currency exposure?


----------



## Theoilman (Mar 17, 2013)

as a related topic- does anyone have suggestions on what company/bank to change money? do you change it in your home country or australia?


----------

